
Petition for Ellen Pao to Step Down as CEO of Reddit - charlieirish
https://www.change.org/p/ellen-k-pao-step-down-as-ceo-of-reddit-inc
======
univalent
I'm curious why this is a change.org petition. She's not a government employee
or organization. Is the intent to reach the board of directors? If so, why not
just send a letter that's signed by a bunch of mods.

~~~
snowwrestler
They want big numbers for their PR value. Change.org is the best-known "cause"
petition platform, so more people will be familiar with it.

------
paulhauggis
"petition calling on "Chairman Pao" to step down as Reddit's CEO has collected
nearly 10k signatures:"

You really have no argument. Why should she step down? Because she let an
employee go?

Why did the employee get let go? Until you can answer this, you only have one
side of the story.

It's also really childish to use pejoratives like "Chairman Pao". It might be
funny to your pot-smoking friends, but you instantly lose credibility with the
rest of the world.

~~~
JamesBell
> It's also really childish to use pejoratives like "Chairman Pao".

So you don't like name-calling but you're cool with calling him "childish" and
referring to his "pot-smoking" friends?

~~~
paulhauggis
This isn't name calling. I never called the person anything. I'm just
describing the situation.

Since when is "pot-smoking" a pejorative to HN? Isn't it pretty widely
accepted?

